# Can I soil germinate with light around? Hmm?



## raoulduke2.0 (Sep 4, 2008)

If i'm germinating in jiffy pots (soil), do I need to keep those in the dark as well? I know that the reason most say to germinate in the dark is due to the root's light sensitive nature. Does that mean if they are in soil germinating that the top of the soil bed cannot be lit in anticipation of their come-uppance?


----------



## Hick (Sep 4, 2008)

Nothing wrong about germinating under your lights. They've done it in nature for centuries.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 4, 2008)

A lot of people do not like jiffy pots, I have had great luck with them. the main thing is trying different things till you find what works the best for you.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 4, 2008)

i always germinate my seeds on my comp. monitor.right in my dining room.i never had a problem with germinating in a lit up area.as for the jiffy pot,after you germ and put the seeds in the jiffy,you want the light on them so the plant will peek out and begin growing for you.check out my main event journal,i just had 6 aurora indicas sprout yesterday/last night.


----------



## Kupunakane (Sep 4, 2008)

Yo Ho raoulduke2.0,

  I still germ in soil with the lights running. Same thing happens when you plant outdoors, the sun is up and there is a ton of light. Think about it for a moment.
 All a bean wants is good soil, moisture, warmth, and a chance at life before a snail comes along to snarf it down. LOL

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 6, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong about germinating under your lights. They've done it in nature for centuries.


 

eons!:holysheep:


----------



## raoulduke2.0 (Sep 6, 2008)

True true. I guess I just heard so much babbling about cloth germinating in the dark that I forgot about how simple it really is.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 6, 2008)

also an add-on question if u dont mind raoulduke2.0  but if im going to be growing with a 400 watt mh  for veg, but also have a small clone chamber under a 2foot grow flourescent and a 105 watt cfl, should i start growing the seed from the MH raised away from it, or under the cfls/ flourescent?


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 6, 2008)

Yo toke I would start underthe floros, till they mature a bit then feed them to the wolves.


----------



## raoulduke2.0 (Sep 6, 2008)

They can only grow so fast as seedlings and they don't have a capacity to store any excess energy. So that MH would most likely go to waste the heat might even stress them. I've always been really impressed with how well seedlings react to mixed cfl lighting.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 6, 2008)

:yeahthat: :farm: MH and HPS lights are a little strong for seedlings. But that is my view. The CFL seem to have the best over all spectrum of light.:heart: :48:


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 7, 2008)

would u say a few like 40 watt cfls or 1 105 watt? also would it take up more power to run 3 small ones than one big one? and how long should i grow them under the cfl?


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 7, 2008)

smoky anda bandit said:
			
		

> till they mature a bit then feed them to the wolves.



hilarious!


----------

